# 14" Ralley II Identification



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

Is there any way to tell by either the markings by the valve stem or width if they are the disc brake type? I am set up with the factory 4-piston front disc brakes and want to run 14" Ralley II's if I can locate some. Any markings or measurements I can go by would be helpful. Am I going to be left with only the "try them and see" method?:confused
Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have factory disk brakes and am running 14x7 Rally II. The only stampings on the wheel is the date codes and which car it was from by the valve stems. There are no other stampings other than the castings from manufacturer inside wheel where it cannot be seen when the tires are mounted.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I thought there was a two letter code denoting application.:confused

I'd have to go in the basement and dig but I believe my original disk brake Rally II's are stamped/coded "JA".


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mine indicate early Firebirds. I forget off hand the letters K something. I am in the middle restoring them right now.


----------



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

Well thanks guys. I have some 14X6 that I will check and I may be going to look at a set of 14X7 tonight if the guy calls me back. If I have info to share, Ill post it here.
Chemnick


----------



## noahfecks (Jul 28, 2013)

There are two different 14x6 Rally II wheels. As someone mentioned they have a two letter code stamped into the wheels to differentiate them, sorry I only know the codes for '67, dont know if they are correct for other years. A better method for you to use might be the backspacing. 14x6 wheels with drum brakes should have 4" backspacing and disc brake wheels should have 4 1/2" backspacing


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

I can relate some experience with the early Rally II wheels, at least the 14 x 6 units on the A and F body cars...
When the Rally II wheels were first introduced in 1967 (I'm only talking 14 x 6 wheels meant for A and F body cars) there were a couple codes made. The JA and JC (codes by the valve stem). BOTH those wheels will fit the stock 4 piston fixed caliper cars on A and F body cars. The two wheels share the same center section, and the same rim, however, the center section was welded to the rim with a slightly different backspacing depending on which code wheel it was. So the JC wheels have about 3/8" inch less backspacing than the JA's. JC's were put on firebirds, drum or disc, and GTO's drum only, and JA's were put on disc brake GTO/LeMans cars. The wheels were used a little more interchangably by the factories in 68 and 69 and 70 so either wheel could have been used on disc or drum cars.
What makes these JA and JC wheels different? They feature a subtle difference in the center section lug hole "pockets", between the five spokes. The pockets are deeper than later wheels. The deeper pockets push the five "spokes" out a bit more, and give a bigger clearance for fat, fixed multi-piston calipers. The difference is about 1/4 inch from those later wheels. 
Later Rally II wheels didn't need to have as much clearance by the "spokes" because the new (in 1969?) single piston brake setups had only 1 piston, and the caliper body was inboard...no need for all that clearance.
So, I know that the JA and JC wheels will fit a 67 4 piston brake GTO, I've tested fit and measured them myself. I believe there are a couple more 14" rare wheels from 69 and or '70, with the deep pockets... "JT" is one perhaps? Not sure, but they're pretty scarce. Most all the 1971 and later 14" wheels do not have the deep lug pockets, and they won't fit a 4 piston brake car unless you use spacers.
I don't really know what the deal is with 14 x 7 wheels or even when they were introduced.

Good luck


----------



## ericisback (Mar 11, 2010)

Squidtone, four years later this is STILL great info, thanks!!!!


----------

